# Fast-Trac Question



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone ordered the fast-trac/igloo or the InnoWheel/dome from Bio-Serv before?

I was wondering what the difference between the certified igloo & fast-trac and the InnoDome & InnoWheel other than the Inno ones aren't cagewasher or autoclave safe. They are plastic so they should still be able to be washed & disinfected by hand right?

The only other downside is that I'd have to buy the InnoDomes & Wheels 150 at a time, but comparing $1.25/ea to $8.00/ea would provide a quite a bit of long-term savings.

Has anyone found that the fast-tracs are just absolutely superior and worth the extra money?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know, as I've not bought both, but I think the InnoDomes/Wheels being marked as 'disposable' kinda puts me off. I would guess the plastic is less durable in all aspects. If your mice are not into nibbling their plastics, then it might work out just fine for a hand-washing type cleaning, and you would actually realize the savings. I'm not going to bank on that.

Then the other off putting thing is the part of having to buy them by the case, not individually... case of 300/domes ($150), case of 150/wheels ($112.50)... that is a big bite if you're not sure you will love them. lol If you happen to buy them, please do say in detail what you think of them? Especially a year later?

-Zanne


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Never had the Innowheel/dome, but I could rave all day about how cool the fast-trac igloo set is!


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Then the other off putting thing is the part of having to buy them by the case, not individually... case of 300/domes ($150), case of 150/wheels ($112.50)... that is a big bite if you're not sure you will love them. lol If you happen to buy them, please do say in detail what you think of them? Especially a year later?
> 
> -Zanne


The investment cost on something that hasn't been tried by anyone I know is the biggest thing that makes me hesitant. I'm not too concerned about having to toss them if they get chewed, as long as they last a decent amount of time. I'll have to think about it some more.


----------

